# Getting a Blue Mounted



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

I am looking to get a blue mounted I am in the Twin Cities and don't know where to bring it anybody recommend anyone?


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

Rick Acker....... he does a beautiful job on bird mounts.


----------



## fishstuffer (Nov 29, 2006)

if your looking for someone in the citys
kenny asproth in the fridly area can really put a bird together..


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys, I found someone and now I am just picking out the style I want done. Here is the goose I am having done...It was my first blue.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Is it just me, or does that orange bill seem out-of-place on a blue? :-?


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

SOME ADULT BIRDS DO GET A REALLY BRIGHT ALMOST ORANGE BILL. GREAT LOOKIN BIRD.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

YOU DONT NEED TO YELL!!!


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Sorry cap locks are beeeyotch.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice looking bird. I'd recommend a flight pose because of the nice coloring on the wings. Also maybe one of the bird cupped and landing to highlight the bright orange beak as well. Take a look at this thread, if you can't figure out a mount pose style you want, you might be SOL  
http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/show ... p?t=438414


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

That is by far the coolest thread i have ever seen!!!


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

BeekBuster said:


> That is by far the coolest thread i have ever seen!!!


That's a bookmark I have because it's added to at least every couple days with new mounts. I'd love to visit that house and pick that guys brain for a day.


----------

